# Action LED Lights battery and Gloworm Refurb sale



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Forgive the self promotion but I thought folks on the forum might be interested in this. 
First, we got ahold of a batch of Gloworm Factory Refurb light heads and batteries at what I think will be a really attractive price.
Second, I find we have to much of a few types of batteries so I'm selling them off cheap before they get too old.
If you interested take a look.
BATTERY AND REFURB SALE


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice! Looking forward to trying out the refurb X2...


----------



## bongsta329 (Jan 12, 2004)

Just bought the 2015 Gloworm XS (light only) for $135. Great deal!


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Ordered a refurbed x2! Can't decide if I'm more excited about the new light or the new bike I ordered. Most likely the light!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Dirt Road said:


> Ordered a refurbed x2! Can't decide if I'm more excited about the new light or the new bike I ordered. Most likely the light!


I know what you mean, but new bikes are cool too. Congratulations!
Mole


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I grabbed one, I definitely have no need for it but I've wanted one for a while. So add it to the collection 

Think I have an problem, lol.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Got mine today. Forgot the Velcro on the mount side. Gotta dig up some adhesive Velcro, though I REALLY DON'T like the mount for the switch. Don't like something for my lights being zip tied on.

And I pulled a stupid, forgot to order bar mount lol

Not my only " could be done better" point but I have to say, mine is reading well over 1500 lumens so congrats on that. I expected at 1500 give or take a few its well over 1500 at 30 seconds.

So refurbs are truly "as good as new"!!!

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> Got mine today. Forgot the Velcro on the mount side. Gotta dig up some adhesive Velcro, though I REALLY DON'T like the mount for the switch. Don't like something for my lights being zip tied on.
> 
> And I pulled a stupid, forgot to order bar mount lol
> 
> ...


In the 2015 light Shootout the X2 was well over 1500 too and I think the 2016 shootout results were even better.
Sorry about forgetting the velcro. If you want to order the bar mount I'll include some with that order.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Velcro is no big deal I have a lot of it, just have to find it. For the price its still awesome. I literally didn't need more lights but had to own a gloworm in my collection

I saw the shootout lumens, and I do the full ANSI procedure, I just took the 30 sec reading. And coming back the same range. Was surprised for being "refurbished".

Makes it an awesome deal, my light literally looks new except one little scratch on the top (which could have been from me).

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> Got mine today. Forgot the Velcro on the mount side. Gotta dig up some adhesive Velcro, though I REALLY DON'T like the mount for the switch. Don't like something for my lights being zip tied on.
> 
> And I pulled a stupid, forgot to order bar mount lol
> 
> ...











You may have already seen this, I've posted it a couple of times now but this is how I mount my remote. It's an old Magicshine 808 mount. Jim sells them or the ones for the "old" Gemini Titan. Solid, easily movable from bike to bike (Salsa fat bike in your case). Look forward to seeing the sphere #'s on your new X2.
Mole


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Far be for me to be left out of such a great deal. Just picked up a "refurb'd X2" with neutral white LED's. I have been thinking about just sending in my old X2 for NW refit but jeez this is so much better. I'm hoping the NW emitters are just a tad warmer than those on the Duo's but I'll have to wait to see. 

Thanks Jim for the chance for a great deal. :thumbsup:


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm gonna cheat cause warranty doesn't concern me, switch out emitters myself

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## cdn11 (Nov 18, 2009)

Are the neutral white that much better that they should be switched out?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

It's tint, not a performance upgrade. It's just whether you prefer more natural, yellow colored light or are OK with cool blue.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

refurb x2 shud be here Friday! Would this light be
A good helmet light as is without changing optics?
I feel I have a decent enuff bar light....


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Dirt Road said:


> refurb x2 shud be here Friday! Would this light be
> A good helmet light as is without changing optics?
> I feel I have a decent enuff bar light....


Your light will come with 1 clear (spot) and one frosted (flood) optic . You can improve the throw by replacing the frosted one with another spot but not really necessary as the X2 has very good throw as delivered. Good helmet light IMO.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Far be for me to be left out of such a great deal. Just picked up a "refurb'd X2" with neutral white LED's. I have been thinking about just sending in my old X2 for NW refit but jeez this is so much better. I'm hoping the NW emitters are just a tad warmer than those on the Duo's but I'll have to wait to see.
> 
> Thanks Jim for the chance for a great deal. :thumbsup:


I've noticed that Gloworm optics tend to make any light I've used them in look a little warmer tint wise. It would be interesting to see if borrowing the optics from your new X2 would improve the 2016 Duo.
Mole


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

What mounts does the refurbed X2 come with?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

I just added the option to get it with the GoPro style helmet mount or the Composite QR handlebar mount. This choice was also added to the X1 listing and we just got a few XS refurbs.


----------



## Moguo (Apr 3, 2012)

I ordered an X2 before the option was added, which mount is included ?


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

QR Helmet mount, like this:
https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0...43af-98d0-f0ed92be651e_large.jpg?v=1454696592


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> I just added the option to get it with the GoPro style helmet mount or the Composite QR handlebar mount. This choice was also added to the X1 listing and *we just got a few XS refurbs*.


$100, pretty sweet! Wish I didn't already have one.
Mole


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

Does it come with velcro straps for helmet mounting or is the mount adhesive-backed?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

It comes with velcro straps for the quick release base. The adhesive base we sell is aftermarket.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well damn if I knew the xs was coming I would have much rather had that lol.

But can't buy another light lol, especially when my desktop computer is having severe issues, what I get for not upgrading a few years ago lol.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

I haven't even laid eyes on my refurbed x2 yet. (Delivered Thursday) Then the mighty xs gets offered as a refurb... Does it ever end?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Dirt Road said:


> I haven't even laid eyes on my refurbed x2 yet. (Delivered Thursday) Then the mighty xs gets offered as a refurb... Does it ever end?


We hope not. ;-)


----------



## Goodwij (Mar 3, 2012)

Just placed an order for the xs. Great deal and thanks, Jim.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Got a chance to check out my refurbed x2 nw edition today! Not a mark on it! Can't wait to try it out proper. Thanks Action for the prompt delivery!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Neutral White X2 is in the house!*

My Neutral White ( refurbished ) ( NW ) Gloworm X2 came today. Well folks, it seems ActionLED nailed it. By that I mean the tint on the X2 ( NW ) is perfect! ( and the lamp works just like it was new ). :thumbsup:

I have eight lamps now that are NW. My favorites ( NW tint wise ) were the Nitefighters and the Solarstorms. Just now I compared the NF BT40S to the NW Gloworm X2 and they are both very close in tint. That brings a big smile to my face because I know how much I like the 40S on the bars. The Gloworm X2 though has a much brighter hot spot so no doubt the 40S just lost it's job ( on the bars ) to my refurb'd NW X2. :thumbsup:

BTW, thanks to Jim at ActionLED for the great deal on the refurbs. The refurbish one works better than my old one and also has an extra 2-2.5" of remote wire length.  That makes my day. I can't wait to try it out on some trails. Now all I have to do is wait for some drier trails.


----------



## mtrain (May 28, 2008)

I was feeling bummed out because it seems like there's no more good cheap chinese lights out there any more. Just dropped in on NW Gloworm XS for my new bar mount. Now I'm stoked!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well thing is good but cheap Chinese lights are rare as it is. You can't expect much from a $25 light. 

This on the other hand might be a bit more, but you get consistent quality with local support.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Cat-man-do said:


> Far be for me to be left out of such a great deal. Just picked up a "refurb'd X2" with neutral white LED's. I have been thinking about just sending in my old X2 for NW refit but jeez this is so much better. I'm hoping the NW emitters are just a tad warmer than those on the Duo's but I'll have to wait to see.
> 
> Thanks Jim for the chance for a great deal. :thumbsup:


Yup, me too. Bought a neutral white for my wife, who doesn't always trust my DIY versions for running 2-night ultramarathons.


----------



## mtrain (May 28, 2008)

tigris99 said:


> Well thing is good but cheap Chinese lights are rare as it is. You can't expect much from a $25 light.
> 
> This on the other hand might be a bit more, but you get consistent quality with local support.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


I totally agree. I've been playing the cheepo chinese roulette for a couple of year now. Had a couple of winners and a couple of losers. This is replacing my Nitefighter BT40 on the bars and complimenting the Solarstorm XT40 on my helmet.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

mtrain said:


> I totally agree. I've been playing the cheepo chinese roulette for a couple of year now. Had a couple of winners and a couple of losers. This is replacing my Nitefighter BT40 on the bars and complimenting the Solarstorm XT40 on my helmet.


mtrain, If you were running the BT40S ( bars ) and SStorm XT40 ( helmet ) both NW, that is what I was running last year and is an awesome combo. Now that you've got the Gloworm XS ( NW ) your XS ( on the bars ) is going to likely overpower the XT40. I don't see that as a problem but you might want to run a 2-flood / 1-spot optic setup on the XS.

As for me I'll be running the X2 ( NW ) on the bars this year. Last night I was shining the X2 around and from what I can tell it will clearly illuminate objects around *150 ft. ( 1spot/1-flood optic ) ( *test done on natural terrain, open field with lots of dead weeds in the way ). No doubt it will carry farther but right now I'm having a problem finding a good ( dry ) place to test the lights. Anyway, in comparison the BT40S only had usable throw to about 100-125 ft. ( and that with ideal trail conditions ) Still, BT40S has lots of close-in illumination and makes a very good bar light.

Funny side note; while testing the X2 I accidentally dropped / lost the X2 while testing my Duo. Ten minutes later I'm driving down the road and suddenly realize I don't have the X2 in my bag! ( AHHHHH! ). Ten minutes later I'm using the Duo to search the half frozen/mucky field to find the X2. Thank God I found it. I hate when stuff like that happens.


----------



## mtrain (May 28, 2008)

Cat-man-do said:


> mtrain, If you were running the BT40S ( bars ) and SStorm XT40 ( helmet ) both NW, that is what I was running last year and is an awesome combo. Now that you've got the Gloworm XS ( NW ) your XS ( on the bars ) is going to likely overpower the XT40. I don't see that as a problem but you might want to run a 2-flood / 1-spot optic setup on the XS.
> 
> As for me I'll be running the X2 ( NW ) on the bars this year. Last night I was shining the X2 around and from what I can tell it will clearly illuminate objects around *150 ft. ( 1spot/1-flood optic ) ( *test done on natural terrain, open field with lots of dead weeds in the way ). No doubt it will carry farther but right now I'm having a problem finding a good ( dry ) place to test the lights. Anyway, in comparison the BT40S only had usable throw to about 100-125 ft. ( and that with ideal trail conditions ) Still, BT40S has lots of close-in illumination and makes a very good bar light.
> 
> Funny side note; while testing the X2 I accidentally dropped / lost the X2 while testing my Duo. Ten minutes later I'm driving down the road and suddenly realize I don't have the X2 in my bag! ( AHHHHH! ). Ten minutes later I'm using the Duo to search the half frozen/mucky field to find the X2. Thank God I found it. I hate when stuff like that happens.


Great idea Cat. I figure I will try it first and then make a decision on getting some flood optics.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm finding the more I play with different set ups, the less throw I want on the bars. I actually find myself able to look ahead "where I want to be" alot easier when my helmet light easily overpowers my bar light.

X2 stock optics set up I barely consider the one optic as "flood". More of just a smoother transition spot optic. So throw is quite good, beam pattern is nice for helmet use. No way I could use it as a bar light as spill in close is lacking. If I tilt light downward the spot is intense and makes it difficult to stay looking where I need to (eyes drawn to/effected by the hot spot).

That's a me thing though and 150ft (50yds) is a helmet light matter for me, half that is most I need on the bars. Finding myself being faster that way since I stay looking further ahead.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I know this optic thing has been brought up before so I'll add my opinion again. The "flood optic" has no more flood to it than the spot does, just less throw. If you want to widen the beam you need the wide angle GW optic (elliptical). Optic combinations are personal preference but I believe terrain is a major factor in what works best. I change my optics all the time to suite the specifics of trails I'm going to ride.
Mole


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Couldn't resist either. Totally not needed, but I guess my x1 will be retired to spare duty while an x2 replaces it on helmet duty.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

tigris99 said:


> *I'm finding the more I play with different set ups, the less throw I want on the bars. I actually find myself able to look ahead "where I want to be" alot easier when my helmet light easily overpowers my bar light.*
> 
> X2 stock optics set up I barely consider the one optic as "flood". More of just a smoother transition spot optic. So throw is quite good, beam pattern is nice for helmet use. No way I could use it as a bar light as spill in close is lacking. If I tilt light downward the spot is intense and makes it difficult to stay looking where I need to (eyes drawn to/effected by the hot spot).
> 
> ...


You and I seem to think along the same lines however I always liked the standard GW X2, 1-spot/1-flood setup ( off the bars ). I used that set-up for years and never had a problem seeing what I needed to see. Yeah, the standard flood optic is not "super-floody" but then again when using the Gloworm "cool white" set-up I found it made for a very nice, very even beam pattern coming off the bars. Of course with the NW LED's ( I'll soon be using ) the effect of the standard 1S1F setup might not be the same. I wont' really won't know that though until spring arrives and the trails start to fill in with the usual foliage. One thing I have noticed about the X2 with NW emitters is that the throw is not as over-powering as with the CWhite emitters so I'm not expecting super throw off the bars. It still throws farther than the BT40S though so I'm thinking it should cover all the bases I want covered ( from a bar light perspective ). My hope is that when I use the new NW X2 on the bars the throw from the X2 will have an additive effect and make the throw from the NW Duo ( on the helmet ) more effective. Right now it's a "wait and see" until the seasons change.

Gloworm does make a "wide angle optic" so I may try one of those just to see what it will do. Then again I do have a extra standard GW flood optic laying around so if I find the standard 1S1F setup not providing enough close in illumination ( using my new NW setup ) I might give that a try. Personally I'm willing to sacrifice a little side illumination off the bars for slightly better throw but that's only because of the types of trails I usually ride. Otherwise I'd like to have my cake and eat it too...


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Cat , "percieved throw" I guess is how I would look at it. Only because nothing changes except the color of the light, but cool white has a lot of "glare" and reflects off objects better.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeKeR (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Been looking for a new light and this gloworm refurb thread caught my eye. So a few questions. What are the differences between the different year models of the X2 / XS? Is paying $35 more for the 2015 XS (light kit only) worth it over the $100 ($125 NW) original refurb XS? Also when you guys talk about NW on the lights, it means you paid the extra $25 to have the leds changed by action-led-lights?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

GeeKeR said:


> What are the differences between the different year models of the X2 / XS? Is paying $35 more for the 2015 XS (light kit only) worth it over the $100 ($125 NW) original refurb XS? Also when you guys talk about NW on the lights, it means you paid the extra $25 to have the leds changed by action-led-lights?


You won't find a difference between the 2015 and 2016 lights themselves except for a small style change for the X2. The difference is in the extras that come with them.
For the 2015 XS light head kit vs the refurb, with the kit you get the case, extension cable, Alloy QR bar mount, Alloy helmet mount bracket, and extra optics. With the refurb you get your choice of the alloy QR helmet mount or composite QR bar mount. Nothing else. If you want some or most of the extras the light head kit is a better deal.
As far as the NW vs CW goes, I'm sure you'll get opinions both ways.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

edit. Nm I like the x2 a lot. It's a thrower!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

( Continued conversation from post #40 )

Tonight I did some basic eye-ball comparisons between the beam patterns of the Nitefighter BT40S and the Gloworm X2 ( NW ). As previously mentioned, I noticed that the 40S does indeed have a wider / brighter beam pattern closer to the bike. This was not unexpected. I would ball-park the added width maybe 15-20° to each side. While that's nice to have it's not going to make a big difference to a lot of people. The Gloworm X2 still has a very usable beam pattern coming off the bars. When the spring hits and the trails begin to fill in with the usual foliage, I doubt I'll miss the wider beam pattern. In the mean time I'll get better throw from the GW and that too is also quite useful, even when running lower power levels.

Hot dang! Tomorrow I hope to be "trail test" riding with duel remote set-ups: helmet ( Duo-R, wireless ) and bars ( GW X2,wired ). How nice it will be to no longer have to reach up on the helmet to turn off the lamp or change modes. I just hope the trails are dry enough to enjoy the ride.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Tonight I did some basic eye-ball comparisons between the beam patterns of the Nitefighter BT40S and the Gloworm X2 ( NW ). As previously mentioned, I noticed that the 40S does indeed have a wider / brighter beam pattern closer to the bike. This was not unexpected. I would ball-park the added width maybe 15-20° to each side. While that's nice to have it's not going to make a big difference to a lot of people. The Gloworm X2 still has a very usable beam pattern coming off the bars. When the spring hits and the trails begin to fill in with the usual foliage, I doubt I'll miss the wider beam pattern. In the mean time I'll get better throw from the GW and that too is also quite useful, even when running lower power levels.
> .


Good observations Cat! As an X2 owner one of the really nice things about the GW X2 is its flexibility (XS even better). As you mentioned with stock provided optics it's a great thrower, dump the flood and replace it with another spot optic and it's an even better thrower all while retaining a reasonably wide beam. Run two wide angle (elliptical) optics would give you a better in every way beam (wider, more throw and because of its extra power brighter) than the BT40s you used for comparison. Running one of each gives you something in-between. Nice options to have that increase the usefulness of this light (XS even more).
Mole


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey mole, don't suppose you have a lux comparison for the wide versus the stock/spot optics?

You and the damn wide angle is corrupting me. It spreads and decreases light intensity directly in front and finding I like it much better. Was wondering why my best ride times were with the bt40s on the bars. Wide spread, my eyes focus more easily on the helmet light, more like riding during the day.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> Hey mole, don't suppose you have a lux comparison for the wide versus the stock/spot optics?
> 
> You and the damn wide angle is corrupting me. It spreads and decreases light intensity directly in front and finding I like it much better. Was wondering why my best ride times were with the bt40s on the bars. Wide spread, my eyes focus more easily on the helmet light, more like riding during the day.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Surprisingly I have very little data on X2. Most of my testing has been on the Chinese stuff using the X2 to compare them to for max power and throw (so spot/spot optics). If it's not too late when I get home from my ride tonight I'll do the tests for you. Ridden quite a bit with the WA/WA optic setup and as I said in my last post, wider, brighter and more throw than the BT40s. I like a wide beam on the bars too as the terrain I ride in is quite open and it helps me anticipate rises and drops in the trail. Riding down a narrow corridor of foliage like what Cat describes it would just be a waste of light and I'm sure spots would work better. Appropriate setup is the key!
Mole


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I ride the narrow stuff, I don't know the actual angle rating of the wide optics but "brighter" is a matter of mode level
I've been using my Xeccon z10 since I got them and it's a round but huge spread beam pattern. I actually like it just because of the lack of tunnel vision created by tight spots.

I plan on trying simple lower settings on normal optics but curious if the loss on the wide angle optics is low enough to be worth buying/trying.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> I plan on trying simple lower settings on normal optics but curious if the loss on the wide angle optics is low enough to be worth buying/trying.
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Here's some #'s on the X2, couple of different combos. Bounce test/Center Beam.

.................................................HI..........Center Beam

GW S/S.....................................197..............72.7

GW S/F (stock setup)..................190...............62.8

GW W/W (wide angle).................171...............36

Action flood for Duo....................122................15.6

Yinding (stock optics).......................................34.1








I included these (Action flood for Duo) cause I thought I remembered seeing you use something similar. More an example of what the GW Wide Angle's are not, but does provide a lot of light around the front wheel.








Gloworm "Wide Angles" for those who've not seen them.

I also included the Yinding C/B #'s to show that the "Wide Angles" still had some throw. Hope this is what you need.
Mole


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Perfect thnx mole. Seems they'll be worth a shot to add to my stash.

Those flood optics I'm curious as to about the deg angle of them.

But I have the 45deg versions as all they are is our beloved leddna/fasttech optics that I have a bunch of. Well only a couple 45deg, have some 25 deg on the way with some xp-l hi v5 3b emitters (from fasttech).

Gloworm optics are just really nice, well the spot optics are awesome, the frosted ones aren't bad but still not "smooth" enough for what I want for bars. Im really starting to hate any form of a hot spot on my bars. Wide and smooth is perfect, let my helmet light take over (spill) after a short distance with spot out to 100-150ft. Which the beam on my x2 is good for that.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## irv_usc (Mar 16, 2011)

if buying an XS for bars, should I go with an X2 or will an X1 be enough for the helmet?

will probably get wide optics for the bar.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> Perfect thnx mole. Seems they'll be worth a shot to add to my stash.
> 
> Those flood optics I'm curious as to about the deg angle of them.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I have no specs. on the optics. They came from Action-LED-Lights so maybe Jim can shed some light on the subject but I've not seen anything advertised or quoted on his web-site. The dimpled one is too wide for me to even guess at but the GW I'd guess at about 20°. Not super wide like most elliptical optics, but broad with minimal wasted light that retains most of its original brightness (smooth even beam). Look forward to hearing your opinion when you get yours.
Mole


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

We're almost out of the X2's and getting close on the X1 and XS. But I've marked down the remaining 2015 sets so they're really a better deal if you want any of the extras. 
Extras include battery (updated to new fuel gauge), charger, extension cable, wide angle lens, O-ring bar mount and Alloy QR helmet mount. If you'd like I can substitute a QR bar mount for the O-ring mount and helmet mount. (just put a note in the order)


----------



## irv_usc (Mar 16, 2011)

are the x1 kits also convertible to warm LED?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

irv_usc said:


> are the x1 kits also convertible to warm LED?


Yes, changing the X1's is now an option.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow, nice prices on these! I'm considering the XS for my bars, to replace my old MagicShine MJ-872. Would this be a good combination with a Gemini Duo on the helmet? The other option would be to have a X2 on the helmet and put the Duo on the bars.


----------



## irv_usc (Mar 16, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> Yes, changing the X1's is now an option.


Thanks Jim. Placed an order, hopefully I did everything correctly.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Got my X2 for my wife from Jim. It's a nice light. I found the new mount fits the GoPro QR helmet mount, but not the screw-in headband flange on my GoPro headbands. Also found they now sell a different click-mount for headbands, so I can't buy a new one easily. 

Jim to the rescue - ActionLED also sells the right headband at a good price, and reasonable shipping. What a pleasure to deal with!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Jim, I picked up one of the X2 refurbs and want to get another spot optic. Should I order the x2v3.1 version?

Thanks


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

baker said:


> Jim, I picked up one of the X2 refurbs and want to get another spot optic. Should I order the x2v3.1 version?
> 
> Thanks


That is correct.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

This Action LED is great. The time from ordering and getting my hands on a light (x2 refurb) and accessories is on par with the best online sites. The x2 looks so badass on my new mid fat. Perfectly centered on the bars. Wery happy!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Now that my desktop is back up and running (new motherboard/CPU/Ram and ditched windows for Ubuntu, so much better than it ever was) as requested, the run time graph for the X2. Maybe at some point when I have extra money to burn ill grab an XS since gloworm has become a "standard" to compare all other lights to.









*sorry, 2 attachments cause I didnt like the range on the first one and cant get rid of the first one.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

irv_usc said:


> if buying an XS for bars, should I go with an X2 or will an X1 be enough for the helmet?
> 
> will probably get wide optics for the bar.


If you want the helmet light to 'keep up' with the XS, ex. assist in the illumination of your path when the XS is at higher output levels, get an X2. If you only want the helmet light to illuminate objects off the path, ex. catching errant branches, looking off trail, etc. the X1 gets the job done.

At these prices, I'd recommend shooting high. All of these lamps are ridiculously light. I don't notice my X2 on my helmet, the two-cell battery has all the weight.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Action LED Lights said:


> Forgive the self promotion but I thought folks on the forum might be interested in this.


Understatement of the year... These deals are awesome!

I ordered an X1 to fill out my Gloworm stable. Are you sure you have units with scratches? The housing is perfect, the cables are perfect, only the lens cover appeared to have been used, but it turned out to only be that dust that gets left behind when you use a paper product to clean glass/plastic. One wipe with a microfiber... perfect.

Arrived with two butt-loads of zip-ties, the new metal go pro mount (Awesome! The plastic one with my X2 broke at the nut before I could use it, only issue I've ever had), and an extra switch mount. Opening my orders from you is as fun as Christmas day.

Shipped immediately, arrived in a few days, great packaging. Excellent service as always! Thanks!


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Awesome graph tigress. What caused the jump in output at the 70min mark? Excuse my noobishness!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

It wasn't a jump, just that was the peak before it started to go back down. At 5 minute intervals (my set up takes measurements at 1 minute intervals, but I only record the 5 minute intervals) it looks steeper than it is. It's a much smoother line if I was to type out all the data at 1min intervals.

I'm not 100% sure. Every light I test does the same thing. But here's what I do know:

-Voltage coming in is very close to driver requirement + vF of the emitters. So maximum driver efficiency at that point, no step down in voltage needed from the driver.
-since the driver isnt having to step down the voltage, it's generating little heat. Much less than at full charge.
- less heat means the case only has to manage the heat generated by the emitters so the emitters cool down as the heat is being dissipated better.
-emitter output is a direct function of their temperature. The hotter they get, the lower their output is. So since they start running cooler (reason state above) the output goes up.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Had time to check out my xs refurb. Perfect condition! Can't wait til sunset. Thx to Action for the great deal and service.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

We've had limited interest in the MJ-6036, 6600mAh BAK battery packs. We've got excess inventory we need to reduce so we're slashing the price to $19.95. They have the pretty much standard 2.1mm x 5.5mm connector but with an oval boot around it. They hook up fine with a round connector just won't be water tight. Adapters are available (MJ-6071)
DIY folks, change the connector to what you like. Tear them apart and build your own pack or use them as single cells.
Over charge and over discharge protection circuit on a balanced 6 cell pack.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Can you show a photo of the connector as I'd like to see if this will work w/ my Dinotte's. Thx.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

mb323323 said:


> Can you show a photo of the connector as I'd like to see if this will work w/ my Dinotte's. Thx.


This shows the standard round plug and socket next to the oval ones.










And then a round plug in the MJ-6036 socket.


----------



## TomFL (Feb 6, 2004)

Jim, not to derail but the ability to charge my iphone on extended outings interests me and a product you sell might be an option.

Are these safe for current iPhone models:

Magicshine MJ-6086 USB Adapter - Action-LED-Lights

BTW, I purchased an X2 and XS after seeing this thread, was so impressed with the product and value I went back for another XS. Everything arrived very quickly to boot. Thanks.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

I use one with my iPhone all the time. Both on and off the bike.


----------



## TomFL (Feb 6, 2004)

Action LED Lights said:


> I use one with my iPhone all the time. Both on and off the bike.


Perfect, thank you I'll order one.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thx Jim, Not to bug yuo but can yuo take a photo of the female end sideways so I can see how big the connector looks from the side. Looks like it might actually work but a side view of connector would make it easier for me to tell.

Thx again.


----------



## mtrain (May 28, 2008)

I finally got out to try my refurbed XS and I am really impressed. Great even spread with no hotspots. I am using it as a bar mounted light and it compliments my XT40 helmet mount nicely. I had some issues with getting the remote button mounted in a convenient location, but that was more the function of a too short battery cable which I plan to remedy before the next bike ride. For the refurb price, you would hard pressed to beat this light.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

So i went and did. I probably shouldnt have, but XS ordered....lol

On the plus side, now I have a legitimate set of quality lights to compare everything I have or will have up against. I can smell the start of a real, unbiased "shoot out" starting up this season, Clyde style


----------



## barretttx (Dec 6, 2015)

Tigris99, now that you're moving up to quality lights, what's your favorite cheap setup?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Simply put, my favorites and those worth buying dont exist anymore. Except the yinding (which has heat issues and a bit lacking on output). BT21 was the best there was, bt40S behind it. All gone. And those still had major QC issues. Some where flawless, others were a disaster waiting to happen. 

All others I have are awesome because I modded the holy he!! outta them. Inovating and modifying is fun, if thats your thing, if not, your asking to be wasting money and having failures at really bad times.

Unless your truely broke and cant afford much for lights and dont ride serious trails at high speeds, just pay the money. And Im not talking magicshine. 
The way to go is Xeccon, Ituo (well they have stuff coming), and Gloworm in my book. Till I see something better.


----------



## barretttx (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks! Shame to hear about the cheapos backing out of manufacturing. Modding is not my thing, so I'm gonna spend the money and get those refurb XSs.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

tigris99 said:


> Simply put, my favorites and those worth buying dont exist anymore. Except the yinding (which has heat issues and a bit lacking on output). BT21 was the best there was, bt40S behind it. All gone. And those still had major QC issues. Some where flawless, others were a disaster waiting to happen.
> 
> All others I have are awesome because I modded the holy he!! outta them. Inovating and modifying is fun, if thats your thing, if not, your asking to be wasting money and having failures at really bad times.
> 
> *Unless your truely broke and cant afford much for lights and dont ride serious trails at high speeds, just pay the money. And Im not talking magicshine. Xeccon, Ituo (well they have stuff coming), and Gloworm in my book.* Till I see something better.


The way you worded that it seems you are saying Majicshine, Xeccon and Ituo and Gloworm aren't very good. I don't think that was your intent.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

mb323323 said:


> Thx Jim, Not to bug yuo but can yuo take a photo of the female end sideways so I can see how big the connector looks from the side. Looks like it might actually work but a side view of connector would make it easier for me to tell.
> 
> Thx again.


Sorry for the slow reply.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

huckleberry hound said:


> The way you worded that it seems you are saying Majicshine, Xeccon and Ituo and Gloworm aren't very good. I don't think that was your intent.


Thanks for catching that, I fixed it cause your right. It did sound the opposite of what I meant. Xeccon, Ituo, and Glowworm are the 3 light manufacturers I would buy from. Their the only ones that truely seem to have a clue what riders need and want.

Of course there is really nice, highly expensive lights out there, but "bang for buck" is lost there. Yet to see anything that's an "improvement" to justify the cost.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok decided it was time to give my x2 a chance as a helmet light. I had been using my Xeccon z11 prototypes. And of course my modded bt21 or yinding.

So I switched my emitters out (yes Jim I have a set up for reflowing now, no ghetto soldering iron work anymore) to U3 bin 3D tint. Seems my emitters are higher bin than what was in the light because 1st test I think was 1564lumens. Did a calibration test to make sure but now at 1618. This is on my custom 2 cell pack. Modded Fenix case, unprotected ncr18650ga cells. On a standard pack it's at 1596.

And now I can see what the one frosted optic does, no CW glare messing with my eyes. And HOLY ****, I have my favorite beam pattern. Little tiny long range spots are fun when I want to light up a dear at 150 yrds, but it's lost on my trails. I'm lucky to have 100ft line of site. But I have clear throw at 150ft plus no problem.

I did run into one issue, either this bug I caught jacking up my sinuses now as clouded my brain or the stock helmet strap is way too short for my helmet. Not like I don't have it covered but FYI for Jim if that's the case. Doesn't work on a Bell Stoker helmet.

But the base itself is the best one I've ever had. First gopro style plate that was small enough to be able to mount securely.










Can't wait for my XS tomorrow. See how long before wife realizes I bought it and kills me hehe. Got 3 more U3 3D tint emitters sitting here waiting for it. 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Got my XS today, and a pleasant surprise. Thanks Jim, much appreciated!!!

ANd I know some are wanting to get the sphere number from it so here you go: 2264 lumens @ 30seconds.

It is now the most powerful light I own. Off to change the emitters out  I am debating on trying this as a helmet light, but well see.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Nice #s. Love the sphere! Can you estimate current draw from the lumen rating?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> Got my XS today, and a pleasant surprise. Thanks Jim, much appreciated!!!
> 
> ANd I know some are wanting to get the sphere number from it so here you go: 2264 lumens @ 30seconds.
> 
> It is now the most powerful light I own. Off to change the emitters out  I am debating on trying this as a helmet light, but well see.


Which optics were installed in your XS for the sphere test?
Mole


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Stock everything mole. 

Your going to choke when you get the numbers after emitter change and going 3 full spot optics. I'll come back and edit after I know you guys are sitting down.

For Dirt: I don't need to estimate anything. If you look at my sphere that digital read out mounted to the base is for measuring voltage and current draw. It's how I do my graphs

Current draw on high. 3.2Amps
System layout: 3s with boost driver.

Ok first thing, before anyone gets panties in a bunch. Iirc gloworm is still rating their lights at the same output for 2016 units. It's actually an INCREDIBLY SMART DECISION. They update with higher bins, turn the driver down to bring output back to spec. Means the light head runs a lot cooler for given lumen output.

That said.... Hope your sitting down:

Gloworm XS (2015) with emitter swap to XM-L2 U3 3D 5000k neutral white with 3 spots instead of 2 has a lumen output of (drum roll)

2507 lumens on my sphere. Approx 250 lumen increase.

Both x2 and XS matched MTBR review output (give or take a few) in their stock form. So the numbers ARE real.

Single frosted optic costs about 40 lumens give or take.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

XS on the helmet. Strap works great for that aluminum mount plate. And I hate leaving the entire Velcro mount stuff on my helmet anyway, so I always take the entire set up off via the straps.

Can't wait to be over being sick and mother nature mellow out so I can hit the dirt with these.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Nice work on the xs, Tig. 2200 wasn't enuff for ya? 👍


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

What I did had NOTHING to do with boosting output intentionally. When I buy emitters I buy the highest bin that they have available, which was U3 bin. U3 bin didn't exist when the units that were returned were manufacturered. So I got an output boost just because the emitters I used are higher bin. Nothing more than that 

Basically ALL I DID to my lights was the same thing as Jim will do for you at time of order. Changed the emitters to neutral white 4750-5000k. 

The upside, I can turn down my programming levels so I'll have more run time for the same output as the xs normally gets.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Legendofzelda (Mar 28, 2016)

Is the XS beam nice and even? pics?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't think you read my previous post lol. I'm ill (went from nasty virus which as I got over caused my now sinuses infection) as well as it's been raining more or less for 3 days. So no rides or anything.

Also the "nice and even" is so confusing. Because people say this doesn't have a hot spot. It actually does but when compared to a flashlight the spot is alot larger. My version of nice and even is very wide coverage, smooth transition and no easily visible spot. Not the choice of most as the call it a "waste" but that's my preference on a bar light. Because I don't want tunnel vision, I want even my peripheral vision having some light on it.

I will get pics and such when I can, hopefully this weekend.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Legendofzelda (Mar 28, 2016)

would love to see some night pics on a road


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Pretty slim chance of that, these are NOT road use lights so unless I think about it at a trail head or something, chances are very slim of a pic on the road.

But I'll try to remember

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## stanza (Apr 13, 2016)

tigris99, how did you mod the Fenix battery pack to be compatible with the XS? Did you have to swap the cable/connector?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

*Magicshine Refurbs*

We've now added some Magicshine lights and batteries to the refurb sale that are priced super low. (how's $10 for an MJ-808) I've been digging around the shop and put together some older parts and lights that needed repair. Most are the SSC P7 led with some CREE XM-L's. There are a lot of people out there that have been using these lights since they came out new in 2005 and there still going strong. Put together a spare or backup system for only $20.
Magicshine Refurb Sale


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Ordered a refurb mj890 and some gloworm optics, great shipping times on all orders, excellent place to buy a light, thx Action!


----------



## banjor (Dec 8, 2015)

I ordered the 2015 X2 and XS kits, which are priced the same as the 2016 X1 and X2 (so one model higher for the same price). I used the savings to upgrade both to the new neutral white LEDs, and also got a refurbished Magicshine 868 XM-L kit and tail light for my training bike, extra cables, and wide-angle optics. All together, it still came to less than the cost of a 2016 XS plus X2!

Now I need to figure out whether to run X2 on bar and XS on helmet, or the reverse, and which optics to convert to wide angle (probably bar, but maybe one on bar, one on helmet).

I had to change my order after I placed it, and Jim at Action LED Lights was very quick to respond and help. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## stanza (Apr 13, 2016)

After feeling limited by my 500lm Fenix HP30 followed by a failed cable that Fenix is not helping to fix, I decided it was time to upgrade to some quality lights.

I just ordered two sets of refurbed Gloworm XS's for the girlfriend and myself. With the 6800mAh batteries, a charger, and two headstraps, we still saved roughly ~$150 compared to two sets of 2016 XS kits.

We plan on mounting the XS's to our helmets while running Zebralight H602w's on the bars for spill/flood.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Nice purchase. My refurb xs is awesome. I run mine on a 6cell Panasonic from Gearbest and easily can get 2hrs runtime.$150 total including neutral white emitters installed by action led.


----------



## stanza (Apr 13, 2016)

Just received my XS's (got two of them for the gf and me) with 6800mah battery packs. These things are amazingly bright! We were using 900lm Zebralight H600's before but the XS just blows it out of the water.

The only downside to the XS/6800pack is weight and bulk compared to the ZL H600; that said, it's not really the fairest comparison considering the H600 is a single emitter/18650 light while the XS has 3 emitters and four 18650 cells.

With the headstrap, the 6800mAh pack is very big/heavy on the back of your head. I've placed a followup order for extension cables as well as 3400mAh battery packs. For dedicated night riding and/or winter use, the 6800 packs with extension cable will come in handy. The 3400 packs will likely be used day-to-day when we bring the light as an "emergency-caught-out-after-dark" light.


----------



## TomFL (Feb 6, 2004)

I can't imagine trying to ride with the larger battery packs on the helmet. Get the extension cord before you hurt yourself. It should be considered a must-have with the larger batteries.

If you don't want to put it in a pack, poke a hole at the bottom of one of your jersey pockets to the inside of your jersey (not the outside) so you can run the cord up inside your jersey and out the neck hole, this way you don't have extra cable flopping around that can catch on a branch.



stanza said:


> Just received my XS's (got two of them for the gf and me) with 6800mah battery packs. These things are amazingly bright! We were using 900lm Zebralight H600's before but the XS just blows it out of the water.
> 
> The only downside to the XS/6800pack is weight and bulk compared to the ZL H600; that said, it's not really the fairest comparison considering the H600 is a single emitter/18650 light while the XS has 3 emitters and four 18650 cells.
> 
> With the headstrap, the 6800mAh pack is very big/heavy on the back of your head. I've placed a followup order for extension cables as well as 3400mAh battery packs. For dedicated night riding and/or winter use, the 6800 packs with extension cable will come in handy. The 3400 packs will likely be used day-to-day when we bring the light as an "emergency-caught-out-after-dark" light.


----------



## stanza (Apr 13, 2016)

TomFL said:


> I can't imagine trying to ride with the larger battery packs on the helmet. Get the extension cord before you hurt yourself. It should be considered a must-have with the larger batteries.
> 
> If you don't want to put it in a pack, poke a hole at the bottom of one of your jersey pockets to the inside of your jersey (not the outside) so you can run the cord up inside your jersey and out the neck hole, this way you don't have extra cable flopping around that can catch on a branch.


Yeahhhh I didn't realize how short the cables were when I first ordered the XS and 6800 battery pack. I've already placed a follow-up order for the extension cables as well as the 3400 battery packs (smaller/lighter/more suited for headstrap use).

I'm going to be running the 6800 from inside my backpack. I don't really want it bouncing around in a pocket lol


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*New referb. Sale*



Action/Gloworm referb. sale is on again. Just X2/XS light-heads ($50/$80) but opportunity for those wanting to get a top quality/performing light for a fraction of the cost. Best thing about this is all these referbs. have been upgraded with the new improved wiring harness/remote button + 1 yr. warranty. 
Mole

https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/gloworm-lights/products/refurbished-gloworm-xs-2500-lumen-light-set

https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/gloworm-lights/products/refurbished-gloworm-x2-1500-lumen-bike-light-2


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> Action/Gloworm referb. sale is on again. Just X2/XS light-heads ($50/$80) but opportunity for those wanting to get a top quality/performing light for a fraction of the cost. Best thing about this is all these referbs. have been upgraded with the new improved wiring harness/remote button + 1 yr. warranty.
> Mole
> 
> https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/gloworm-lights/products/refurbished-gloworm-xs-2500-lumen-light-set
> ...


I've been putting lights up on the site as we get them rebuilt. If they show out of stock check back. There should be more soon.


----------



## arc (Sep 9, 2004)

Action LED Lights said:


> I've been putting lights up on the site as we get them rebuilt. If they show out of stock check back. There should be more soon.


Are the refurb lights neutral white?

Do you know what the new Gloworm's will be and when they will be released?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

arc said:


> Are the refurb lights neutral white?
> 
> Do you know what the new Gloworm's will be and when they will be released?


They are not neutral white but we can convert them for an additional fee -Change to NW.

Gloworm is working on an X2 with wireless remote and a replacement for the X1 but I don't have a ship date. Hopefully by Sept. or Oct.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*New Old Stock 5800 Batteries w/updated 10 stage fuel gauge*


Saw these batteries listed today. Good deal for anyone who picked up a referb. lighthead and currently running it on an accessory pack w/no fuel gauge to monitor current battery capacity. Quality Panasonic battery pack w/fuel gauge @ half price ($45.99)!

https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/gloworm-lights/products/refurbished-gloworm-5800mah-4-cell-battery-pack








Also noticed for the first a listing for the adapter to use any Gopro mount w/glowworm QR bar mount. Gloworm bar mounts are the best OEM I've run across and this would make a nice upgrade to any other light that has a Gopro mount ($7.95).

https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/gloworm-parts-and-accessories/products/universal-adapter-for-gloworm-quick-release-handlebar-mount








Mole


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Good to know someones paying attention. 
Might as well give them the whole picture.
It can also be used with the Gloworm CX or one of the 2017 X2's or XS


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Jim, 
will there be anymore refurbished glowworms in the near future? The links MRMOLE posted are dead.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

varider said:


> Jim,
> will there be anymore refurbished glowworms in the near future? The links MRMOLE posted are dead.


The way we got lights to be refurbish was to have lights we had recently sold go bad. Our policy is to then ship out a new light with a return mailer for the bad one. It would then go in the bin for rebuilding when time allows. The dozen or so that I recently sold were from the last couple of years (It didn't happen often). But with the current lights Gloworm is producing I just haven't had any go bad. So that's a good thing for anyone buying a new Gloworm light, but a bad thing for those who were hoping for a deal on a refurbished one.
Any of them I have left are going into a batch of loaner lights for demo's and such. If your club or local shop is having a night time event let me know and we'll see what we can do.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

varider said:


> Jim,
> will there be anymore refurbished glowworms in the near future? The links MRMOLE posted are dead.


You can also check the Gloworm website. Under Products/Deals they usually have some Factory seconds and referbs. but don't recall them being near as good a deal as the referbs Jim had. Worth a try though.
Mole


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Ok, thanks guys. Everything is gone, even at the Gloworm site. Bad timing on my part.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Got to try out the Gopro adapter. Ya I know it's not a Gloworm light, I wanted to try something a little heavier so I used my BT70. Mount seemed solid but the ride was not too rough so jury is still out on how it will be on rougher trails. I don't anticipate any issues and the mount does a good job of centering the light better in front of the stem.
Mole


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*@Jim*; I remember you saying that the newer X2's now have a better remote/power wire and that some of the older lamps could be retro-fitted with the better wires. Will the new wire setups work if retro-fitting a much older X2?


----------



## VTTYeahyouknowme (Nov 5, 2016)

*Quick bump to this thread*

Just wanted to say I've had several great experiences with Action LED recently, fixing a shorting battery pack on a Gloworm, replacing a wiring harness with the newer (more robust) setup. Wouldn't hesitate to buy from them or have them fix anything on my lighting setup.


----------

